# ICS custom recovery?



## troc240 (Oct 23, 2011)

Is there a official working custom recovery for cdma 4.0.4? Im on 206 leak

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## vtwinbmx (Mar 1, 2012)

Safestrap or bootstrap here the links

http://rombot.droidhive.com/ROMs/spyder/


----------



## superrelaxx (Mar 21, 2012)

Safestrap is hit and miss. Would not work for me but bootstrap works fine (ics version)


----------

